# Your thoughts on Callaham Guitars Parts?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok...i've been looking at incorporating better parts on my builds and so far, Callaham Guitars seems to be the best bang for the buck. Anyone has experience using them?. 

i'm looking at their vintage Strat and tele bridges right now.

If you have other sugestions, i'm always open..


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I have their bridge system on my strat. It's a great bridge, no issues ever.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had two tele bridges (new and old style) and I have the strat bridge, pickguard, shield and stainless screws on my strat. All excellent quality. 

I prefer the new saddle design to the older "offset" tele saddles. I also find the tele brass tele saddles eventually get a bit of groove in them and that need to be polished out from time to time (or it deadens the strings). 

The strat bridge is superb. I also had a set of the Callaham special wind strat pickups, and really liked them.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I use Callaham on my Tele. I like their parts!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Callaham strat bridge assembly in one of my partscasters. Great quality stuff.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe Barden makes a really nice tele bridge as well.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I have thier stuff on all my builds. I haven't found better quality yet. 

I actually just swapped out the bridge on my Gibson ES335 for one of Callahams new CNC Billet Steel ABR-1 Bridge. Absolutely amazing difference. My great sounding ES335 is now amazing!!! More sustain, note bloom and definition. It's like a totally different guitar.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the trem block on both of my strats, as well as his offset vintage saddles on my US Std strat. IMHO the trem blocks are a noticeable improvement. For my teles I use Glendale's compensated saddles -- nice tone (I use steel on the E/A) and spot-on intonation. I think you get what you pay for in the case of Callaham and Glendale stuff. Glendale includes shipping to Canada in their posted web pricing -- nice!


----------

